# Source Review--Superior Labs



## mickems (Jan 9, 2015)

fyi. superiorlabs is gtg. bloodwork on wk4@400mg of testcyp250mg/ml --total 3405 / free 1147.5 hope this helps some of you guys who are getting ripped off or wasting your money trying to find legit gear. research yourself and decide if this is right for you.


----------



## bronco (Jan 9, 2015)

Isnt there more than one superior labs? I have used superior labs from s/f years ago, it was painful but good


----------



## event462 (Jan 9, 2015)

What are you running from them? Also, how did you find them? I'm always hesitant to say anyone is gtg. Remember, that's your name you're risking. Not trying to badmouth you or the ugl, more like some friendly advice.


----------



## mickems (Jan 9, 2015)

event462 said:


> What are you running from them? Also, how did you find them? I'm always hesitant to say anyone is gtg. Remember, that's your name you're risking. Not trying to badmouth you or the ugl, more like some friendly advice.



testcyp. I had b/w and its good. I recommend people research before buying anything. I am just telling you my experience and results. I had a good experience and I'm sharing it. that's all. nothing more nothing less.


----------



## mickems (Jan 9, 2015)

bronco said:


> Isnt there more than one superior labs? I have used superior labs from s/f years ago, it was painful but good



I don't know anything about where they came from or if there is another lab by that name. can't help you bro.


----------



## bronco (Jan 9, 2015)

mickems said:


> I don't know anything about where they came from or if there is another lab by that name. can't help you bro.



Wasnt really directing the question at you. There was a lab going by that name that was busted a year or so ago, but it was not the superior I used.

What was your test dosage per week?


----------



## mickems (Jan 9, 2015)

bronco said:


> Wasnt really directing the question at you. There was a lab going by that name that was busted a year or so ago, but it was not the superior I used.
> 
> What was your test dosage per week?



400mg(200x2)


----------



## event462 (Jan 9, 2015)

mickems said:


> testcyp. I had b/w and its good. I recommend people research before buying anything. I am just telling you my experience and results. I had a good experience and I'm sharing it. that's all. nothing more nothing less.


fair enough. the only reason I said anything is because I gave  a certain lab a thumbs up that several people here have heard about and they started sending out gear with floaters. It made me look like a total ass. I learned my lesson after that.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 9, 2015)

This shit looks bunk to me!!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 10, 2015)

P.s. ^^^^^ this was a joke btw


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 10, 2015)

so I did some research and found a guy who is on instagram by the name superior labs and I'm currently talking to him.. kinda sketchy


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 10, 2015)

Instagram? Lol ya that sounds sketch as fuk!!


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 10, 2015)

@





Cobra Strike said:


> Instagram? Lol ya that sounds sketch as fuk!!



@thesuperiorlab instagram that lol one of his pictures of his stuff is actually from like a news article or something I came across


----------



## mickems (Jan 10, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> @
> 
> @thesuperiorlab instagram that lol one of his pictures of his stuff is actually from like a news article or something I came across




apparently there are more than one lab by that name. you shouldn't have to instagram. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1760


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 10, 2015)

They might be legit but they are retarded for putting the RX on the label...shit is not scripted human grade lol


----------



## mickems (Jan 10, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> They might be legit but they are retarded for putting the RX on the label...shit is not scripted human grade lol



ha,ha. you're right I didn't even think about or notice that rx on there. guess everyone tries to be different or tries to make it appealing for marketing purposes.. for me, I don't care if it had the good housekeeping seal on it as long as it works. lol.


----------



## crazy25 (Jan 11, 2015)

I just happened to be looking on here and saw you guys talking about the superior labs on instagram. So i joined to let you guys know that the superior on instagram is a scam. The guy on instagram copies pictures of the real superior labs on sf. He even has the same price list, only difference is the email.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 11, 2015)

I just found this thru google lol just wasting time and I noticed pictures from other places. He sent me bloods that I saw from someone on an ology I think. Idk I was just bored. Just thought I'd post it so someone doesn't think that's the legit superior..but he does carry two other ugls I believe lmao alpha and something else


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 11, 2015)

Thats the way to go! I wonder how much money this guy gets for free?


----------

